# Accucraft Old Brass Flat Cars



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I have 2 New in the box old Accucraft Brass flat cars. I bought them thinking that all Accucraft was 1:20.3. They are obviously smaller then 1:20.3. I want to list them in the classified and be accurate in the description. Any one know if they are 1:22 or 1:24?


Paul 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Their "old" stuff is 1:24. Might be worthwhile to list its dimensions in 1:1, so folks can make their own determination whether it fits what they run. Lots of older narrow gauge equipment was quite small compared to the "modern" stuff built c. 1900s forward. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you identify when the cars were made? Accucraft has out some models based on the first cars the D&RG bought and they are very very small. There are both flat cars and boxcars. They are 1:20.3. Are these what you have?


----------

